# Про нетрадиционные методы лечения межпозвонковых грыж есть вопросы у меня



## Павел Саратовский (26 Янв 2019)

Приветствую дорогие коллеги по заболеваниям спины.
Дело вот какое , приболел тут товарищ на работе, не было несколько недель.Ну думаю простуда или дела какие.Сегодня на работе увидел его, поговорили чуток, оказывается спина.И грыжи межпозвонковые имеются и все такое.Говорит у них в городке откуда он родом есть люди которые обращались в Саратов и там мол есть человек или контора которая лечит эти самые грыжи.Не знаю один там человек или еще как .Я про сказанное им напишу и хотелось бы спросить - есть ли смысл такого лечения или все это блеф.Смысл рассказанного им вот какой.Есть человек и есть вылеченные им люди.Вот про само лечение.Толи иглоукалывание то ли массаж какой тибетский или еще какой я так и не понял. Смысл лечения такой.Больному путем массажа или каких то там манипуляций целитель  без операции отрывает внутри эту самую грыжу, перемещает ее в некое место по телу ( все теми же самыми манипуляциями рук) и там эта самая часть грыжи рассасывается неким образом.И вуаля спустя некоторое время человек некоим образом оздоравливается.Боли перестают его беспокоить.Сеанс один мол стоим 1 тыщу руб. А сколько этих сеансов надо я не знаю. Вопрос - может ли это быть правдой, или все это рассказ услышанный мней через десятые руки все же приукрашенная  сказка? Буду ждать ответов.Но раз это он мне рассказал, значит знает тех людей которые пошли на поправку.Сам я что то мало всему этому доверяю.Человек может и есть, может и лечит.Но вылечивает ли?


----------



## Павел Саратовский (17 Май 2019)

Здравствуйте.Я не врач, я скорее Ваш коллега по болям в спине.У меня к Вам будет два вопроса : на чем Вы спите и что кушаете?Это не праздное любопытство.Дело в том что ноги это то что меня кормит, на работе у нас постоянно приходится ходить, в любую погоду.Со спиной я маюсь с 2007 года, а вот ноги стали давать знать о себе последние 3- 4 месяца.Ни интернет, ни мои местные врачи не дали мне никакого ответа на мои вопросы про ноги.А вот со спиной наметился прогресс.Причем Причем не при помощи таблеток, уколов, всяких там шарлатанов и прочее.Прошел МРТ спины в январе этого года, там много чего нашли, о чем я и так знал, или догадывался.Здесь на сайте есть врачи, советы которых я записал для себя и приберег что называется на крайний случай.Так вот про поесть и поспать.Каждый для себя решает эти вопросы сам.Я никого не учу, просто про себя напишу.Вот с сентября 18 года я перестал есть в чистом виде белый сахар.Хотя конфеты , торты выпечку и прочее ем , аж за ушами трещит.Сахар просто не ем и все.Хорошо это или плохо не знаю.А сплю на кровати, подкладывая под спину фанерку толщиной мм 8 наверное, с размерами 20 см на метр примерно.Сплю особо не ворочаясь на спине.Как посплю на мягкой кровати, наутро снова ни ходить , не наклоняться .Спина дает себя знать.Я ни к чему не призываю, просто согласитесь- болезни на ровном месте не появляются.Я к тому что лекарствами на время боли то я глушил, а после снова здорова как говорится. Еще раз повторюсь я не врач.Но не думаю что можно только одними лекарствами вылечить наши болячки.Они дают временный эффект.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Май 2019)

А вы хоть раз видели рекомендации врача, где бы не было написано: регламентация режима труда и отдыха. Все перечисленные вами абсолютно верно. Индивидуально, и верно именно для вас. Но то что это нужно – это не обсуждается. Важнее другое, важнее чтобы все было регулярно и разумно. 
И прежде всего это регулярный уровень тренированности организма по отношению к тому уровню физической нагрузки который характерен именно для вас. Если вы дальше офиса не ходите и не ездите на дачу. То может быть вам не нужен хороший спортзал. Но если вы целыми днями наклон - стали, наклон - встали. То наверное без хорошей тренированности и правильного понимания, как выполнять все эти движения – у вас ничего не получится
Возьмём дощечку под поясницу. Представьте себе девушку с широкими бёдрами и узкой талии, а ещё и с торчащий попкой. И куда она эту вашу дощечку подложит. Важным фактором является способность той постельки на который вы спите адаптироваться под вашу особенность. Ну конечно же это не должен быть гамак. Это должна быть не прогибающаяся основа, а вот сверху то, что адаптируется под ваш позвоночник. Именно ваш его особенностями и недостатками. И даже легко посчитать. Что для большинства пациентов достаточно 6-14 см этой поверхности.
Но хочу напомнить. Что спите вы 6–8 часов в день, а сидите 8 – 12. Так что важнее для нас хороший сон или хорошая посадка.
Как решили эту проблему?


----------



## Павел Саратовский (17 Май 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте.Ну да, про женские особенности  я как то не подумал.Все верно , ничего добавить не могу.Офиса у меня нету, хожу на работе 12 часов и в снег и в жару, такова уж специфика работы у нефтяников.Спина то вроде стала полегче, а вот ступни в последний месяц дают о себе знать.Не знаю связано ли это со спиной или нет, но наступать по нескольку дней то на одну то на другую ногу почему то могу с трудом.Я не знаю что такое варикоз, и как его чувствуют.,но у меня такое ощущение что на ступне вена вышла в одной точке и наступать просто невыносимо.приходилось ходить на внешней стороне ступни.Что бы это могло быть? Дня за три вроде боль стихла.Никаких лекарств я не принимал ни до ни после.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Май 2019)

Скорее плоскостопие и фасциит.


----------



## Павел Саратовский (18 Май 2019)

Плоскостопие есть в наличии.Но фасциит скорее на пятке отражается.А у меня словно вена проявилась в середине стопы, словно узелок какойто.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Май 2019)

На пятке "шпора" на стопе - фасциит.
Вена на УЗИ видна,
А стелька индивидуальная решает проблему фасцита, у большинства за 2 недели.


----------

